# How many of you are out there, truly.?



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

I was/am the only person on the Audi section of the Vortex to own a urq...
And now they have a special section just for it, and the SQ?
I'm kinda confused on this move....


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: How many of you are out there, truly.? (Sepp)*

Did you miss that other thread (there was 2 to choose from)?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1324354


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: How many of you are out there, truly.? (Sepp)*

I have a 82 US Ur quattro that was a dealer demonstrator car?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: How many of you are out there, truly.? (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_Did you miss that other thread (there was 2 to choose from)?
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1324354

Got it , thanks.
THAT MAKES 3!!!
I think it's a record.


----------

